# Flies attracted to exhaust stack???



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

flies love my white gutter on the north side of my house only, just the right combination of factors. 

if you are not using the vent you could just block it off, and if you are using it I'm guessing that too will solve the issue.


----------

